# oconee catfish tment set. july 30th nitetime



## bigbass07 (Jul 14, 2010)

ok guys its offical. we set the date and its as followed. im keeping it simple on the first one and we will tweek the next ones.

friday nite july 30th registration starts at 7:00pm and launch around 8:30pm. scales open at 7:00am saturday july31st. it will be out of sugarcreek marina. entry fee is $153.00 per 3 man team. $ 10.00 goes toward big cat pot. $ 3.00 is for launch fee. 1 in 5 payback. 5 fish limit  no minium length. no culling dead fish. each boat may not have more than 9 rods in possecion. each team memeber must obtain a valid fishing licsene. we encourage keeping your fish alive in a livewell or cooler (no baskets or stringers allowed). no trotline, limblines , or jug fishing allowed. any legal bait will be allowed. you may catch live bait before registration begins. boats will be checked before blast off. you may not pre bait a hole before the tournament begins. lifevest must be worn anytime the gas motor is in operation. running lights must be functional and used during legal hours. no off limits during the tournament unless stated  by state and federal laws. no trailering of boats will be allowed until fish are weighed.  all teams are subject to a polygraph at random. 
contact shawn malcom 770-841-5916
john duvall 706-713-0637

we encourage keeping all your fish alive , should you have dead fish you may take them home to eat or we have some people who will take them. they will not go to waste. this is meant for fun but all rules will be taken serious. good sportsmanship is expected from each team memeber. hope yall can come out and join us.

SUGARCREEK MARINA will be open until 8:00pm for all your needs they have a great selection of tackle and bait. they will have coffee and biscuits avalable on saturday morn.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 14, 2010)

Team Hold EM Hook will be there. If I can help let me know.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 15, 2010)

Not good for the HillJack. We got a tournament the morning of the 31st.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 15, 2010)

also be tough for folks that work all day friday and live a few hours away.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 15, 2010)

this is in no way meant to offend anyone. sorry guys if this is not a good date but its the only time i could squeeze one in in the near future. i gotta work til 6 and get there by 7 to get it started. i think most people will be able to get there by 8:30. i really wanna try and please everybody  but after 7 years of hosting bass tments i learned you cant please everyone just the most serious ones. im already getting a bunch of questions about cheaters also. if you show up with the intension of cheating you will get caught thats the reason for polygraphs. if i or john  have any questions about a fish we will not let it count no exceptions. 

most people dont have a clue of the work that goes into hosting a tment. its easy to show up and fishem but its a haed couple hours work of checking people in and launching and weighing fish. i hope the ones that can make it have a good time and someone will go home with a fat wallet. i have had a ton of intrest since the post yesterday. i think for such short notice we will have a great turn out.


----------



## Judge (Jul 15, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> most people dont have a clue of the work that goes into hosting a tment. its easy to show up and fishem but its a haed couple hours work of checking people in and launching and weighing fish. i hope the ones that can make it have a good time and someone will go home with a fat wallet. i have had a ton of intrest since the post yesterday. i think for such short notice we will have a great turn out.



A Catfish t'ment?

I hope FLW and BASS doesn't revoke your membership.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 15, 2010)

Judge said:


> A Catfish t'ment?
> 
> I hope FLW and BASS doesn't revoke your membership.


 I think he is going to supply the bass for bait


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 15, 2010)

j_seph said:


> I think he is going to supply the bass for bait



yea judge i done gone crazy i quess. nah we been going alot lately and just relaxing ,been kinda fun and no stress. plus the bass are slow on oconee lately . i aint gonna forget my roots i promise. it has surprised me at the calls from bass fishermen that wanna fish it. i quess we all got a soft side LOL.


----------



## btt202 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have have to try this one Little closer to home


----------



## j_seph (Jul 15, 2010)

btt202 said:


> I have have to try this one Little closer to home


----------



## bassmassey (Jul 15, 2010)

can't use a stringer?  how about a duck decoy bag??  i fish outta a 1436 flatbottom and there's no was i can keep them alive in the boat....


----------



## bassmassey (Jul 15, 2010)

macdaddy you need a third partner???


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 16, 2010)

ok guys we are gonna open up the stringer rule you can use them but there are some rules to follow. cant go thre the gill and only one per stringer. also the hole can be no more than 1" long and no more than 1/2" square. if there is any question bout the fish at weigh in that fish will not count toward your weight. 

main thinng guys we wanna try to keep em alive for catch and release, but i wanna keep out those who may try and tie one out somewhere. so if we the officals say it dont count please dont cry.


----------



## bassmassey (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I'm tryin like heck to get that saturday off of work. I work in hospitality and a co-worker has vacation that week, to get the busiest day of the week off will be rough that week. Although, I am excited at the opportunity to fish a catfish tournament on oconee and hope it becomes a regulaur event.


----------



## riverwon (Jul 16, 2010)

we shall try and make it semi regular. just ave to see how this one turns out and what the reviews are from those who fish


----------



## j_seph (Jul 16, 2010)

riverwon said:


> we shall try and make it semi regular. just ave to see how this one turns out and what the reviews are from those who fish


 They will grow if all goes good. Just ask Hilljack!


----------



## btt202 (Jul 16, 2010)

j_seph said:


> They will grow if all goes good. Just ask Hilljack!



May even get a few Hilljack to fish it now and then..But they scared to travel to far from home waters to try new waters !!!!!!!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it is a great idea, just no way for me to support it. The catfish tournaments are the next big thing and it will grow. Some will be unhappy, but that is just the way it goes. 

Not biting that hook Dwayne...................... too much work


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 17, 2010)

brother hilljack said:


> I think it is a great idea, just no way for me to support it. The catfish tournaments are the next big thing and it will grow. Some will be unhappy, but that is just the way it goes.
> 
> Not biting that hook Dwayne...................... too much work



we will make them grow. i am a huge tournament fisherman (no matter what kind it is) . just ask anyone who fished any of the tments i host . they are second to none and payout is the best. i just hate i havent already done this sooner. august kicks off the start of my traveling again bass fishing but maybe we can slip another in soon..

this has really surprised me the response on this kitty tment. i have had alot of calls saying they will be there but i also know how that goes 100 call and say they will show and only 20 make it. either way it will be a great time and should take over a 100lbs. to win it.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 17, 2010)

also guys i spoke with brad gill at GON and put the date in the magizine(cast for cash), he said it would reach the mailboxes in time for people to get it. also he is gonna try and get someone to come over and cover the weighin take photos and help us promote it.


----------



## shoalbass (Jul 17, 2010)

Will you have biskets at the weigh in????   If you do I might get the Judge to enter the tournament with me.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 18, 2010)

shoalbass said:


> Will you have biskets at the weigh in????   If you do I might get the Judge to enter the tournament with me.



yeah shoal bass we got chicken and biskets.


----------



## btt202 (Jul 18, 2010)

brother hilljack said:


> I think it is a great idea, just no way for me to support it. The catfish tournaments are the next big thing and it will grow. Some will be unhappy, but that is just the way it goes.
> 
> Not biting that hook Dwayne...................... too much work



 You Stole the Bait  Shane, but I didn't get a hook set maybe a beter Pull down next time !!!! LOL


----------



## j_seph (Jul 18, 2010)

btt202 said:


> You Stole the Bait Shane, but I didn't get a hook set maybe a beter Pull down next time !!!! LOL


 You know Shane, he's more like that bump, bump,............bump type
You know we like ya Shane


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 20, 2010)

Man o Man! I hope you all catch some good ones. Big things brewing in HillJack country. Keep your eyes open


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 21, 2010)

same to ya brother hilljack. maybe we can make a date that will be good for everyone soon. we will post pics sometime saturday of the weighin.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 21, 2010)

Was asked yesterday if we have to put in at that ramp or if we could leave from that ramp by vehicle when we are released and put in at another ramp?
Thanks


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 21, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Was asked yesterday if we have to put in at that ramp or if we could leave from that ramp by vehicle when we are released and put in at another ramp?
> Thanks



must put in at ramp i know it may be a little incovenant for some. but you can be to most places on the lake by boat as fast as drivin by land.

also was asked about chumming during the tment, it is fine to do that .


----------



## j_seph (Jul 21, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> must put in at ramp i know it may be a little incovenant for some. but you can be to most places on the lake by boat as fast as drivin by land.
> 
> also was asked about chumming during the tment, it is fine to do that .


 Chumming is for bass fisherman


----------



## bassmassey (Jul 22, 2010)

it's lookin like I won't be able to get saturday off work. I wish ya'll the best of luck and hope ya catch some bigguns. I hope everything works out good and there is another event in the future. Really would enjoy fishing with ya'll in this event and sorry I can't make it......


----------



## Dupree (Jul 23, 2010)

I know im ready to see some pics tomorrow.


----------



## bassmassey (Jul 23, 2010)

I beleive it is next weekend??


----------



## Dupree (Jul 24, 2010)

My bad. I was messed up on the dates


----------



## j_seph (Jul 24, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I know im ready to see some pics tomorrow.


 What happened, that jet boat hit another tree


----------



## Dupree (Jul 24, 2010)

j_seph said:


> What happened, that jet boat hit another tree



no but we did go through some real skinny water this morning. jamie even caught a cat. I told you if you go striper fishing cats will get in the way. Not this one as it may be hard for me to get out there in time, but let me know if you ever need someone to partner with you on a tment. I dont have a problem splitting entry fees and gas. I wish there were some good tments at the coosa.


----------



## bassmassey (Jul 24, 2010)

you still fishin macdaddy??  pm me if you need any assistance getting bait or anything like that...........I might actually fish that night a lil bit and come out to meet some of ya.......i just can't fish all night,  I gotta be at work at 7am........


----------



## btt202 (Jul 24, 2010)

No Bassmassey  I thank I'm going to do some Part time work .... Why turn down a couple Hundred that's a sure thing...


----------



## j_seph (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, getting about time to start catching some bait


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 27, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Well, getting about time to start catching some bait



yea thats a bait fish there. its looking pretty good on the turn out. phones have been ringing . if half come that called it will be a great turnout. sign up in side the store and pick up a rules sheet. we will do boat check following sign up.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 27, 2010)

What all will you be checking for on the boats?
Ya'll ain't gonna be confiscating bait are yens?

I have possible, 2 more boats coming


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 29, 2010)

Good luck to everyone who fishes!!!


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 29, 2010)

j_seph said:


> What all will you be checking for on the boats?
> Ya'll ain't gonna be confiscating bait are yens?
> 
> I have possible, 2 more boats coming



just counting rods, and livewells i quess. no bait will be taken away unless its some i dont have LOL. phone has really been ringing today , i think this will be a good first tment. got the scales and weighin basket rigged up , we can weigh up to 475# please bare with us as we weigh them cause it may take a little time , i gotta feeling we will see some big kitty's. 

thanks brother hilljack same to you as well.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 29, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> just counting rods, and livewells i quess. no bait will be taken away unless its some i dont have LOL. phone has really been ringing today , i think this will be a good first tment. got the scales and weighin basket rigged up , we can weigh up to 475# please bare with us as we weigh them cause it may take a little time , i gotta feeling we will see some big kitty's.
> 
> thanks brother hilljack same to you as well.


 Well we got issues then, how in the world are we supposed to weigh our 476.25 lbs of fish
Send me a PM as to when you will be there and we can help you get set up if need be.


----------



## bassmassey (Jul 30, 2010)

i was driving past the marina on my way home from playing some ball and happen to see holdem' hook's boat rigged and ready to roll out in front. I had to turn around and shoot a hollar,  it was a pleasure to meet ya in person. It was also a pleasure to meet big bass the tourny director, i wish all of ya success and some big pull downs. 

It's a shame i can't fish a cat tournament in my own backyard, I'll be looking for pics when i get off work tomorrow. I hope most of the big fish are turned back lively and healthy........i'll catch ya on the next one.


----------



## fburris (Jul 30, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> yea judge i done gone crazy i quess. nah we been going alot lately and just relaxing ,been kinda fun and no stress. plus the bass are slow on oconee lately . i aint gonna forget my roots i promise. it has surprised me at the calls from bass fishermen that wanna fish it. i quess we all got a soft side LOL.



bigcat07...i meant bigbass07, i hope ya'll have a good tournament. I would love to fish, but I would fall asleep before the bigguns start to bite. I havn't catfished in years, but how can I ever forget catfishing on the Pee Dee river, it was so awesome.


----------



## Judge (Jul 31, 2010)

fburris said:


> bigcat07...i meant bigbass07, i hope ya'll have a good tournament. I would love to fish, but I would fall asleep before the bigguns start to bite. I havn't catfished in years, but how can I ever forget catfishing on the Pee Dee river, it was so awesome.



Bigcat07!   Good Call.  I love the name change


----------

